# Upgrading 6.0 to 6.x... without /var



## jaymax (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a 6.0 installation without a /var slice. Instead I have a soft link of /usr/var to a /var@ file. Now I am attempting an upgrade to 6.4 and getting an error condition. I am using Disk 1 of the 6.4 distro >> Upgrade [Upgrade an existing system] >> All [All system sources. binaries and X-Windows System] >> added Ports and mount points. System goes through its fsck-ffs -y routines on /mnt/dev/* devices.  
=>> Error Messages
_ "Error mounting /mnt/dev ad0as1e on /mnt/usr : Input/output error"
[ii] "Error mounting /mnt/dev ad0as1f on /mnt/usr : Input/output error"
Then tries to form a holographic shell
asks for directory to save current /etc? prompts with /var/tmp/etc, I changed it to "/usr/tmp2/etc" => "Unable to backup your /etc int /usr/tmp2/etc. Do you want to continue anyway?"
Opt'd out w/ a No! selection.

Could this problem result from the absence of a /var partition ?_


----------

